# Glenmore Sands Contact



## ELE (Nov 11, 2005)

I have emailed Debbie at glensands@venturenet.co.za several times with no response. I have also tried glensand@worldonline.co.za. Does anyone have a different email address for Glenmore Sands? 

Thanks.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 11, 2005)

I emailed Debbie as recently as 10/26 at glensand@venturenet.co.za. She always answers my emails promtly. Maybe she is on vacation?


----------



## ELE (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe I emailed glensands rather than glensand.  I will try again.  Thanks.


----------

